# Denton and Sasquatch Show #55



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

We introduce you to the new Liberal idea of Vision Zero, Antifa is at it again and so is the Chubby Little Troll in North Korea. Plus why funerals can be funny.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-08-13T23_03_00-07_00


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@Sasquatch Road diets! Is that what it's called? We have that here in Pittsburgh, even though we're not on the list. I thought it was the idea of our gay mayor. Little did I know it was another national liberal behavoir engineering program. Vision Zero. They took a lane from the main artery into downtown here, Penn Avenue, and made it a bike lane. I thought it was ridiculous, because every time I drive there, I don't see ONE FREAKIN' BIKE. Now I know what they're really up to. Those bastards.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Good show guys. These days and times, so many dominoes all lined up, it's hard to say which tips first.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> @Sasquatch Road diets! Is that what it's called? We have that here in Pittsburgh, even though we're not on the list. I thought it was the idea of our gay mayor. Little did I know it was another national liberal behavoir engineering program. Vision Zero. They took a lane from the main artery into downtown here, Penn Avenue, and made it a bike lane. I thought it was ridiculous, because every time I drive there, I don't see ONE FREAKIN' BIKE. Now I know what they're really up to. Those bastards.


Glad I could inform. You may want to do some research into vision zero and inform your friends and family so they can fight back. But remember the website is propaganda that makes it sound like a great idea. You have to do a little digging to see their real goal. Not only are they taking your roads away but they are taxing you to do it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------

